# Coke and Pepsi Stockers



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Coke and Pepsi take it from the grocery store to the track. Which one will win? The one that's on sale most of the time.

The Coke car isn't clear coated. I've run it a time or two. Need to fix the decals. The Pepsi car has been clear coated and also has seen some track time. Randy.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Shiny!

Very nice "Nut"! I'm thirsty now....????


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

YES - Keep the vintage racers coming! :thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

That's a neat looking pair of cars, Nut. I like the veterans of the Cola Wars theme.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*W.T.G A/f....*

Those are great looking cars!!... You've been a busy guy. :thumbsup: nd


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Thanks guys,

I like the old Pepsi logo, reminds me of my childhood. Randy.


----------



## Tazman6069 (Mar 20, 2005)

Now you need Jack Daniels & Jim Beam to go with them. Boy im thirsty.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Got Pop?*



A/FX Nut said:


> Thanks guys,
> 
> I like the old Pepsi logo, reminds me of my childhood. Randy.


Was just thinking last week of how the Pepsi Can was made from metal and was just white with the old Pepsi Logo on it.

Nice looking Pop cars! Glug, glug, glug..Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaah










I like the old stuff A/FX NUT also for the same reason. This is the only Coke memoroabilia in our house but, also have old skateboards, beer signs, a restored Redline BMX bike (the one I wanted as a kid) and lots of 70s Rat Fink artwork by Vince Crain & Coop hanging on the walls in the basement.

When we moved to our current house Ginger said she wanted the Coke sign upstairs so, there it is. This worked out good as now I have lots more room in the slot basement for other Cool stuff...Yeah! You can never have enough Cool stuff. 

Bob...Have a 4' X 8' Coke sign on our livingroom wall...zilla


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Randy those cars look great.if you make more like these to sell let me known please.thanks lendell:thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*I am over 21...*



Tazman6069 said:


> Now you need Jack Daniels & Jim Beam to go with them. Boy im thirsty.


I don't drink much anymore but, sometimes a little Jack & Coke is good aroound the Holidays. :hat:










Bob...not much of a boozer...zilla


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

You got a Felix Unger chair, way cool!


----------



## Tazman6069 (Mar 20, 2005)

bobhch said:


> I don't drink much anymore but, sometimes a little Jack & Coke is good aroound the Holidays. :hat:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haven't Drank or smoked over a year.Can't even go canoeing without getting pulled over lol Never was much of a drinker (im 48)


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I like the old stuff A/FX NUT also for the same reason. This is the only Coke memoroabilia in our house but, also have old skateboards, beer signs, a restored Redline BMX bike (the one I wanted as a kid) and lots of 70s Rat Fink artwork by Vince Crain & Coop hanging on the walls in the basement.

When we moved to our current house Ginger said she wanted the Coke sign upstairs so, there it is. This worked out good as now I have lots more room in the slot basement for other Cool stuff...Yeah! You can never have enough Cool stuff. 

Bob...Have a 4' X 8' Coke sign on our livingroom wall...zilla[/QUOTE]

Just some pics of slotcar guys thinking alike. This gets stranger all the time Bob...I like the old stuff too...zilla. These are some originals I found in an old junk store about 25 years ago. RM


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

There is nothing better then a cold glass bottle of Coke..mmmmmmmmmmmmmm, but it must be glass, it retains the freshest taste.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

sethndaddy said:


> There is nothing better then a cold glass bottle of Coke..mmmmmmmmmmmmmm, but it must be glass, it retains the freshest taste.


yeah same here! and i must have one in aluminum cans too!! i remember old times we used to have those big 16 oz glass bottles.. plastic bottles tastes like ****.

Wes


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*I wanna pop, pop, pop... I wanna Shasta!*



Bill Hall said:


> Shiny!
> 
> Very nice "Nut"! I'm thirsty now....????


This whole thread is like a Pop commercial...LOL I am thirsty now too.

Love those signs Hilltop. The one that sticks out is very unique and interesting. Cca Cla CL Dude



bumpercar88 said:


> You got a Felix Unger chair, way cool!


Picked up 2 of them for our kids. They are used for playing Air Hockey downstairs and I use one of them for my slot workbench when that isn't happening. Ordered them off the Internet and one day they just showed up on our front step wrapped in tons of clear plastic. I wondered how they were going to ship them?

Bob...any more POP cars...zilla


----------

